# Zinzer Smart prime.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello first time posting here but have been reading this forum for a while now. I was wondering if any one has used Zinzer Smart Prime on old dark colored wall paneling? We have a 3 story house to paint, interior hallways. We have to keep the oder down as half of the tenants are 60+ yrs old, I thought Binz but no way, I was thinking oil based but gain because of the oder and dry time. I am pretty sure we will need to apply 2 coats and I did add that to the estimate plus we are spraying the walls. We bought a gallon a couple weeks or so ago and liked how it preformed, I can not for the life of me remember where we bought it from. I have called all the paint stores we have been to but no one seems to carry it, they have 123 (and a few others) and binz. Last time I painted wall paneling this dark was close to 10 yrs ago. What would some of you suggest for us to use? We are based out of Rowley,Massachuettes and the job is in Exeter,NH.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Zinsser 123 plus from Lowe's is the same as Smart Prime. If you want to keep the odor down to a minimum I would suggest using Kabosh with your primer and topcoat.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Is that true? 123+ is a modified oil?
And yes I have used Smart Prime on paneling, but made sure to scuff sand and wipe with a TSP sub first. Sometimes paneling has wax or cleaner residue. 

Kabosh works- I use it in all my stinkier primers.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you. What is Kabosh? I have never heard of this.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

click here


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> If you want to keep the odor down to a minimum I would suggest using Kabosh with your primer and topcoat.


I would be a bit concerned about using this with bonding/stain blocking primers. Not sure if or how bad this stuff might affect the proprietaries of the undercoat...

But thanks for the info.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I would be a bit concerned about using this with bonding/stain blocking primers. Not sure if or how bad this stuff might affect the proprietaries of the undercoat...
> 
> But thanks for the info.


It will not affect paint adhesion, hardness and performance. 

It also can be use with latex paint, oil paint, lacquer, varnish, stain blocker primers, shellac, epoxy, oil stain, urethane, quick dry enamel, wallpaper primer oil and latex and basement sealer


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> It will not affect paint adhesion, hardness and performance.
> 
> It also can be use with latex paint, oil paint, lacquer, varnish, stain blocker primers, shellac, epoxy, oil stain, urethane, quick dry enamel, wallpaper primer oil and latex and basement sealer


Yeah but, of course they will probably say it works for everything. I would have to see the fine print before I trust it.

If it works, that's great tho.:thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Yeah but, of course they will probably say it works for everything. I would have to see the fine print before I trust it.
> 
> If it works, that's great tho.:thumbsup:


here is more info and the mix ratio


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I now always put it in Gardz, 123, Coverstain. It does help, not eliminate, but help. It has a bit of a flowery cover odor of it's own also.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

*Find something better.*

Personally speaking, there is nothing on this TDS that has not gone tested and proves untrue. Especially on that cheap interior panel board. Just give it 24 hours before the scratch test on things that slick. 

http://www.rustoleumibg.com/images/tds/ZIN_TDS_Coverstain cover with MPI_10_15_10.pdf


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I like and use Smart Prime for many applications. But one time, using it on dark stained wood, I did get bleed through. After that I have never used it for that type of situation. However, I've read here that others have done so and had no problems.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't know why so many painters are so shy when it comes to using bin. The odor is gone in about 15 minutes.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Throw up some fans with negative pressure and your golden.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> I don't know why so many painters are so shy when it comes to using bin. The odor is gone in about 15 minutes.


I would use Binz but like I said it is 3 floors of walls and to many elderly people living there, same with oil based cover stains. Both of these would not work on this job, any other job I would not be asking and just using either. 
I am also expecting bleeding so I am expecting to do 2 coats. 
I am going to let each coat dry over night and do my scratch test, these panels are not all smooth the older ones are a little rough feeling, a few have been replaced and those I am more concerned about the scratch test.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I honestly can't remember using BIN yet in my career. I just got in engrained in my head early on to use what I use because it is so versatile. I like the idea of BIN being able to sand so well. I'll give it a whirl on some cabinets next time some come along.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> I don't know why so many painters are so shy when it comes to using bin. The odor is gone in about 15 minutes.


Just sprayed a gallon of it tonight on some cabinet doors........ Window fan, organic respirator and yes 15 min gone...plus I don't mind the smell.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> I honestly can't remember using BIN yet in my career. I just got in engrained in my head early on to use what I use because it is so versatile. I like the idea of BIN being able to sand so well. I'll give it a whirl on some cabinets next time some come along.


 You wont ever remember using it after you try it either!:no:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok let me try again, I can't use Binz these hallways are 35-45 feet long each floor If I spray Binz or even roll it I know the smell will linger I have used it many times in the past for small stuff but on a large job with elderly people living there I can't risk it, I know the smell will stay longer than 15 mins even with fans plus I really don't like it when people complain about the oder , I don't want to make people mad, some people are a whole lot more sensitive to smell than others,myself put me in a closet with binz and I can deal with it (might not remember much for a few hours afterwards but at least I will be having fun).
I appreciate all the feedback so far.
We went with Zinzer 123, 5 gallons is stock white, the 2nd coat will be tinted to actual wall color.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I still honestly think bin is the best choice here. Just shut off portions at a time, and ventilate. You can let the tenants know ahead of time, and have that hall done in 30 minutes. Fifteen minutes later there is no smell. Tell them they have to give you a two hour window and you are gtg.

No primer that I know of worth a damn will be able to be low odor any quicker, latex primers stink like hell to me.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Ok let me try again, I can't use Binz these hallways are 35-45 feet long each floor If I spray Binz or even roll it I know the smell will linger I have used it many times in the past for small stuff but on a large job with elderly people living there I can't risk it, I know the smell will stay longer than 15 mins even with fans plus I really don't like it when people complain about the oder , I don't want to make people mad, some people are a whole lot more sensitive to smell than others,myself put me in a closet with binz and I can deal with it (might not remember much for a few hours afterwards but at least I will be having fun).
> I appreciate all the feedback so far.
> We went with Zinzer 123, 5 gallons is stock white, the 2nd coat will be tinted to actual wall color.


You should be fine. The 123plus is the same as smart prime, a little better is stain blocking than 123, especially over water stains. It really works! Just remember the acrylic primers don't achieve full adhesion for several days, so if you go scratching it the next day it may come off, don't judge it by an early scratch!


----------

